# Morpheus kann keine Verbinung herstellen.



## RedZack (7. September 2002)

n'abend zusammen. seit einiger zeit stellt morpheus keine verbindung mehr zum server her. schaut man unter 'connection' > 'advanced' nach, rattert er unter 'nodes' alle möglichen ip-adressen mit unterschiedlichen ports durch. der anzeige 'cache' läuft dabei langsam von 100% auf 0% runter. am ende erscheint die fehlermeldung 'cache empty' und morpheus hört auf zu connecten. was läuft da schief? danke schonmal.

patrick


----------



## Arne Buchwald (7. September 2002)

Hi,

Morpheus habe ich vor einiger Zeit auch "abgesetzt". Ich bekam ebenfalls ständig Fehler beim Connecten und dann ging es gar nicht mehr.
Ich bin jetzt auf WinMX umgestiegen und das funzt bestens.


----------



## goela (7. September 2002)

Kann ArneE's Empfehlung nur zustimmen! Morpheus kann man vergessen! Die neue Version ist Aufgrund wenig Angebote ebenfalls nicht zu empfehlen.

Für Video und Musik ist WinMX momentan zu empfehlen. Für alles andere KaZaA (was ja Morpheus gleicht bzw. umgekehrt)!


----------



## RedZack (8. September 2002)

in einem anderen posting hab ich mir von 'sam' bestätigen lassen das kazaa spyware enthält. das thema wäre also durch *grinz* winmx hatte ich eine ganz weile in meiner ehem. arbeit laufen was mir da auch getaugt hat, aber an meinem heim-pc hab ich da ein ganz ähnliches problem - das er nicht (mehr) zum server connected. meine firewall hab ich dann mal ausgestellt. nichts. kann das problem vielleicht auch von meinem rechner ausgehen? oder was kann man denn dabei falsch machen?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. September 2002)

Hallo,

ich sitze hier hinter einem Linux-Router, der eigentlich fast alles (auch intern) blocken sollte ... WinMX hat es trotzdem geschafft, nach draußen zu kommen ... 

Wenn du in deinem Rechner direkt eine FritzCard/Modem hast, sollte es keine Probleme geben. Firewall = ZoneAlarm? Wenn ja, dann deisntalliere sie mal kurz zum Testen, ob WinMX dann mitmacht. (Daran lag es bei mir nämlich mal).


----------



## RedZack (8. September 2002)

Stimmt genau, Firewall = Zone Alarm  
Ich werde es mal versuchen... meld mich dann ggf. wieder.


----------

